# Impossible d'insertion un cd/dvd



## Donut's (15 Février 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai fait une recherche, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de sujet en lien avec mon problème.
J'ai un petit problème avec mon MacBook, il m'est impossible d'insérer le moindre cd/dvd dans le lecteur. C'est comme si un autre était à l'intérieur, alors qu'il n'y en a pas
Je n'est pas encore essayer le raccourci   &#63743; alt P R   (je vais essayer ce soir) pour voir si il s'agit d'un problème de reconnaissance. Si vous avez des idées en je vous en remercierais d'avance


----------



## Renaudmaurin (24 Février 2012)

il m'arrive exactement la même chose. Avez-vous trouvé une solution? Merci d'avance.


----------



## gmaa (24 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Avez-vous essayé une manip d'éjection ou un démarrage en maintenant C (il devrait solliciter le lecteur DVD).

Une idée comme ça parce que je n'ai pas ce genre de "bestiole" (macbook récent)


----------



## Donut's (17 Mai 2012)

Aucune solutions de trouvé pour ma part actuellement Je vais essayé le démarrage avec C.
C'est un Mac Book de 4 ans.


----------



## Donut's (23 Mai 2012)

Après une lutte envers mon lecteur, il fonctionne de nouveau. Comme pour les problèmes de prise audio, il faut "jouer"avec, et redémarer.
J'ai réussi à insérer un disque en insitant doucement, jusqu'au 3/4 du disque (tant que l'on peut le tenir et le sortir), puis en rédémarant le mac le lecteur à fait son bruit habituel, et l'insertion/éjection fonctionne parfaitement pour moi maintenant.


----------



## jolebeau1936 (10 Juin 2012)

Ou est elle sur le clavier ?????


----------



## esimport (10 Juin 2012)

voici la touche d'éjection sur le clavier:
http://esimport.fr/tuto/tutos-mac/mac-a-processeur-intel-mode-de-demarrage


----------



## jolebeau1936 (10 Juin 2012)

MERCI pour la touche C mais en redémarrant avec la touche enfoncée toujours pas moyen d'insérer un disque de démarrage


----------



## esimport (10 Juin 2012)

alors c'est qu'il faut changer le lecteur CD


----------

